# Sadzīves tehnika >  SIEMENS 1BK8066-9WB29

## abergs

Meklēju augstāk minētā NO NAME veļasmašīnas motora slēguma shēmu, vēlams abiem ātrumiem.
[attachment=0:1js1bnuk]P23.gif[/attachment:1js1bnuk]
Kontaktu blokā izmantoti 5 vadi, sestais - masa. Der arī konkretas mašīnas shemas fragments ar šo motoru.
Iepriekš pateicos!

----------


## next

Izzvani izvadus, iepostee sheemu.
Man domaat tur apvienoti divi asinhronie motori - viens mazgaashanai, otrs centrifuugai.

----------


## abergs

> iepostee sheemu.


 Būtu shema, nebūtu problemas...  :: 
Izvadi:
1-2   12,6 om
1-4   9,5 om
1-5   55 om
1-6   55 om
2-4   12,8 om
2-5   61 om
2-6   61 om
4-5   50 om
4-6   50 om
5-6   53 om
3 - masa
(Kontakti 4 un 6 varbūt nepareizā kārtībā)

----------


## ansius

nosauksi veļasmašīnas modeli ir cerība atrast shēmu -> attiecīgi slēgumu

----------


## juris90

> Meklēju augstāk minētā NO NAME veļasmašīnas motora slēguma shēmu, vēlams abiem ātrumiem.
> [attachment=0:28hulocr]P23.gif[/attachment:28hulocr]
> Kontaktu blokā izmantoti 5 vadi, sestais - masa. Der arī konkretas mašīnas shemas fragments ar šo motoru.
> Iepriekš pateicos!


 man ari ir tris no name motori ar pieciem izvadiem un kondensatori to palaišanai ja vajadzes es savus vispirms caur spuldzi palaidišu vai caur gludekli un tad pa taisno, tik vienam motoram ir hitrijs kondensators kuram ir iekša vairaki kondensatori ar pretestibam.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

SIEMENS nav nekāds "no name"; tas ir ļoti nopietns brends!

----------


## abergs

NO NAME attiecas uz veļasmašīnas modeli nevis motoru...  ::

----------


## juris90

principa pietiktu ja kads paraditu shemu kadam lidzigam motoram tad jau principu cilveks ari saprastu, jo visi motori jau dorbojas/sledzas lidzigi.

----------


## M_J

Spam on: kas attiecas uz Siemens kā brendu, auto elektronikā - pilns ar "blusām", sākot jau ar aukstajiem lodējumiem un turpinot ar softa kļūdām. Daudz sliktāks par Bosch

----------


## ansius

būtībā veļas mašīnās ar asinhronajiem motoriem ir šādi - ir sērija tinumu, parasti vismaz 4, un motors tiek darbināts pa tinumu pāriem. tinumu izveidoti ar dažādu polu skaitu, viens pāris tinumu ir ar 4 poliem lai iegūtu maksimālo griešanās ātrumu kondensatora motoram, otrs tinumu pāris ir ar vairāk poliem, kas tiek lietots mazgāšanas režīmā (mazāki apgriezieni), savukārt apgriezienu skaits (pateicoties tam., ka vienfāzes kondensatora motora darbības līkne ir mīksta - apgriezienu skaits mainās stipri no slodzes) tiek regulēts ar pieslēgtā kondensatora kapacitāti.

----------


## abergs

Kaut kāda nojausma pamazām rodas  ::  
Pēc pāris dienām aizbraukšu pārbaudīt.

----------


## marizo

Mani mulsina, ka starp visiem izvadiem (nu izņemot masu) ir kaut kāda pretestība. Zīmēju un štukoju, kā tie varētu būt saslēgti. Kaut kā nesanāk ne tuvu virknes vai paralēlā slēguma kopējās pretestības..
Nu viena ātruma motoram būtu vai nu 3 vai 4 izvadi - viens darba otrs palaišanas tinums - atsevišķi vai virknē.
Man kaut kādas veļas mašīnu shēmas mājās kompī ir, kad būs kāds brīvāks moments paskatīšos, vai nav kāds līdzīgs motors kkur.

Papildināts:
Šķiet reku tepat forumā http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...st=0&sk=t&sd=a Abergs pats bija ielicis rar ar manuāļiem. Tagad gan fails vairs nav pieejams, tādēļ ieliku vēlreiz. Cik šķirstīju - bija arī dažas shēmas, kas varētu būt līdzīgas ar Tava motora pieslēgumu.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=123285

----------


## juris90

> Mani mulsina, ka starp visiem izvadiem (nu izņemot masu) ir kaut kāda pretestība. Zīmēju un štukoju, kā tie varētu būt saslēgti. Kaut kā nesanāk ne tuvu virknes vai paralēlā slēguma kopējās pretestības..
> Nu viena ātruma motoram būtu vai nu 3 vai 4 izvadi - viens darba otrs palaišanas tinums - atsevišķi vai virknē.
> Man kaut kādas veļas mašīnu shēmas mājās kompī ir, kad būs kāds brīvāks moments paskatīšos, vai nav kāds līdzīgs motors kkur.
> 
> Papildināts:
> Šķiet reku tepat forumā http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...st=0&sk=t&sd=a Abergs bija ielicis rar ar manuāļiem. Tagad gan fails vairs nav pieejams, tādēļ ieliku vēlreiz. Cik šķirstīju - bija arī dažas shēmas, kas varētu būt līdzīgas ar Tava motora pieslēgumu.
> http://yy.lv/download.php?f=123285


 kaut kadu gadu atpakaļ ari motoru čekoju ar testeri ari bij starp visiem tinumiem, kaut kas. hvz moš jo mazak tinumu jo atrak griežas? bet tad butu tikai tris izvadi.

----------


## abergs

Nojauta ir par slēgumu. Rīt aizbraukšu pamēģināsu un atrakstīšos.

----------


## abergs

> Abergs pats bija ielicis rar ar manuāļiem.


 Cik bija izskatīju - lielākā daļa ar kolektora motoriem un attiecīgu vadību.

Tātad pārbaudīta slēguma shema:
[attachment=0:q8cuoxb2]23.gif[/attachment:q8cuoxb2]
Lielākajā ātrumā var slēgt tikai vienā virzienā, citādi sāk kūpēt (protams pretēji vajadzīgajam - Mērfija likums  ::  )
Varbūt rezonanses dēļ ar citu kapacitāti arī nekūpētu - nebija ne laika ne cita kondensatora.
Izvadu nummuri precīzi kā kolodkā.

----------


## next

Tagad izskaidro kaa taadi meeriijumu rezultaati radaas.

----------


## abergs

Ja par 1. posta mērijumiem: pagājušo vasaru lielā steigā ar ķiniešu testeri (kas zin cik laba baterija)
bez mazākās nojēgas par slēgumu  ::   ::   :: 
Tagad pasākums kļuva aktuals  ::

----------


## ansius

abergs, tu kaut ko putrojies. bilde redzamais motors nu toč nav kolektor motors, bet asinhronais motors, un tam jābūt vismaz kā vienfāzes kondensator-motoram, jo motors ar šķeltajiem poliem nav spējīgs mainīt griešanās virzienu un palaišanas griezes moments tādiem ir niecīgs. 

izskatās ka daudziem šeit nav fundamentālas zināšanas par elektromotoru darbības principiem.

----------


## abergs

> abergs, tu kaut ko putrojies. bilde redzamais motors nu toč nav kolektor motors, bet asinhronais motors, un tam jābūt vismaz kā vienfāzes kondensator-motoram, jo motors ar šķeltajiem poliem nav spējīgs mainīt griešanās virzienu un palaišanas griezes moments tādiem ir niecīgs. 
> 
> izskatās ka daudziem šeit nav fundamentālas zināšanas par elektromotoru darbības principiem.


 


> Cik bija izskatīju - lielākā daļa ar kolektora motoriem un attiecīgu vadību.


 Runāju par motoriem kas bija man manuaļos - neesmu apgalvojis ka attēlā redzamais varētu būt kolektormotors. 
Ja būtu bijušas sakarīgas shemas ar asinhronajiem (acīmredzot vecākām mašinām) nebūtu vajadzības jautāt forumā.
Bet vienalga paldies!

----------

